# Where do I get ammo for a springfield xd 40



## mackoffski

Where is the best place to get ammo for the springfield xd40? Its a .40 cal. What do you guys think of the gun? Any help would be great. Thanx Mike


----------



## Shipwreck

Welcome to the site  :smt023 

Yes, it is a good gun. If U need ammo for it, unless U have an Academy Sports in your area, Wal-Mart is the cheapest. The Whinchester White Box at Wal-mart, or the CCI Blazer at Academy.


----------



## Todd

I have the XD40 and like it a lot. 

Like Ship said, Wally World has the best price for WWB. For defense ammo, I'd suggest just shopping around locally. Sometimes you can get good deals on line, but I find the shipping costs usually negate the savings.


----------



## noproblem5671

*Wwb*

The .40 S&W WWB is $20 for 100rds at Wal-Mart here in CA, I've heard $17 in other states.


----------

